# Landmark Guidance



## nsclark2 (Apr 8, 2009)

If a physician performs sinus surgery (total ethmoidectomy, nasal frontal recess exploration, maxillary antrostomy, sphenoidotomy) all with Landmark Guidance.  Do I need to account for the usage of the special equipment in the OR? 

I am confused.....please help!  Thanks!


----------



## jackjones62 (Apr 11, 2009)

We bill CPT 61795 for any navigational system (Landmark, Stealth, VTI, etc...) utilized during sinus surgery; it is an "add on" code and billed once; we are being paid every time.  

Jennifer
ENT CT


----------

